# Deathwing



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

"Within dark and forgotten places hide the enemies of the Emperor. You have been chosen to enter such areas and cleanse them."
A Deathwing Strike Force work in progress







*The Introduction*
So here I am starting a new thread but unlike other projects I've done before, this force has always been #1 on my "stuff to do", even back to the days of 3rd edition. To me Terminators are the coolest things to come from the Space Marine forces and I've always had a thing for the Unforgiven. Now from the title you know that I'm building a Deathwing army and until a few weeks ago, I never knew they had a FAQ update. So after finding the FAQ and discovering an amazing thread by a B&C user by the name of *lilloser* (who's amazing thread is HERE if your at all interested), I unpacked the old Deathwing force I've had half finished for 5 or 6 years and decide to start repairing all of my mistakes.

The idea behind this log is to keep a record of up to date progress on this small 1st Company project. I plan on always attaching every response with an update even if its a small update or an enormous one (more of the latter probably) forcing myself to actually focus and work on this project more then the others before. Its also to stop me from being the hobby butterfly I've slowly turned into. 

*The Army Shot as of 9/16/11*
This photo will be updated as I move along
​
*The List*
I will change the colors upon completion to make it easier for everyone to follow my progress (and of course this list may change as time goes on and the games I play). Red= Not built, Yellow= Built, Green= Painting started, White= Complete. Special thanks to *xenobiotic* for inspiring me to create this layout :biggrin:

*HQ*
Grand Master Degore
Librarian Lucen
Interrogater Chaplain Mordred

*Elite*
Dreadnaught Palomedes
Dreadnaught Noir

*Troops*
Deathwing Squad Primus 
Deathwing Squad Septimus
Deathwing Squad Octus
Deathwing Squad Tertius

*Other members*
Apothecary Lamorak
Standard Bearer Maris



So with all this inspiration from the amazing amount of threads I have followed and the thread idea itself buzzing inside my cranium, I sat down and began to repair my Terminators. Of the 15 I had originally I only have 13 now  due in part to my sudden urge to try True-Scale. Many were missing power fist arms and storm bolter arms but thankfully I had an over-abundance of spare bitz so I wouldn't have to gather the cash and make the dreaded bitz order. I also discovered an old Librarian conversion I made before the release of the current Codex: Dark Angels. I had used Captain Lysander and did an alright job on GS'ing a hood and some power cables. However, in order to field the Deathwing force I need a version of Belial (until I can afford to snag a Tyberos figure from FW), so gone was the Librarian conversion and in is my current Belial a.k.a. *Degore* (I also decided that since the origins of the Dark Angels is of a knightly nature, I've named the important members after the knights of the round table to add some flavor). 

*Degore*




I basically went to town on removing the un-helmeted face right away. In my opinion military forces based in such a harsh unforgiving environment such as the 40k universe would always have helmets on, so I dremelled the hell out of his face! Unable to find a new plastic helmet for him, I found an old pewter Chaos Terminator helmet and removed the horns from it. Now I don't plan on fielding Belial with anything other then twin lightning claws so an old idea came to fruition. I sawed off the claws from the Chaos Raptors Champion and re-glued them onto a nice plastic arm set. I had been wanting to do this for quite a long time and recently a friend of mine *100heathens* (who frequents on B&C), beat me to it and developed the idea for his Marines Malevolent Termies. Great minds do think alike I suppose  As I type this thread I have actually puttied the head area well and made the claw flush with his arm so I should have those pics up soon. Also the army as a whole will have small candles on their backs and such if I can pull it off in GS'ing later. Also the blank shoulder pads will be fitted with studs as I believe Deathwing Terminator armour is ancient and should be represented as the ancient things they are.

*Squad Primus*


*Squad Septimus*


Both squads have a nice amount of conversion work. Mainly replacing lost arms and pulling together a Sergeant as well. Below are my two favorite repair jobs.

*Septimus Sergeant*



*Pointing Fist Termie*


The Septimus Sergeant has a nice collection of random bitz. The eagle neck thing from the AOBR Captain, a Chaos power sword, Lysander left arm, and a Termie shield to cover the hand/arm area. The pointing fist guy was just made with a Chaos power fist that comes standard in a Chaos Marine box and I think it fits quite nicely. Then my second favorite (next to Belial) is...

* Apothecary Lemorak*




The work on him was extensive. I couldn't find anymore storm bolters so I decided to convert a plastic Chaos Terminator Lord Combi-bolter arm. After removing the "knife" from under the muzzle I mangled the barrels so I cut some standard bolter barrels and carefully aligned them (I still think they may be slightly off center). The hardest part of this mini was the Narthecium/Reductor and the Apothecary symbol on his shoulder pad. When trying to remove the symbol from an Apothecary backpack my knife slipped and neatly opened one of my fingers. So after gushing blood for half an hour and finally gluing my finger shut I went back to work. I carefully removed the shoulder pad symbol instead and took my time on removing the Narthecium/Reductor. The hardest part of the N/R was getting it to sit flush with the chainfist and it took a lot of trial and error shaving to get it sit right. 

So there you have it, a new project but one that I think definitely deserves to be finished. I've joined a local gaming group, so I *HAVE* to have an army done and playable A.S.A.P. so I can begin to play and enter tournies and such. No one plays Deathwing in my group, so I decided to be "that guy" haha. Thanks for looking and let me know what you think.
Mr.Malevolent


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

If you're looking to fix up the Apoc i suggest looking at Jaysons guide to it. It helped me a ton.

Also, nice repairing of old minitures! I wish I could do that to my first models 

Looking good there man! Get them stripped and fixed up and you'll be there in no time :victory:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Great work so far, I'll keep an eye on this one :wink:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

You have some very intresting conversions I find apealing. Always good to see DA get some love. I will have to follow this. Carry on...


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

@*Mindlessness*: Thank you for the kind words and the suggestion. I appreciate it.

@*spanner94ezekiel*: Thank you. Hope youll enjoy todays update!

@*Medic Marine*: Thank you for the kind words. They are what keeps me going!

*Update*

Finished my first Deathwing Terminator the other day and man do I love how it came out. I went with a dirty white scheme rather then the same old bone-white. I finished in about 4 or 5 hours, which is not bad on the first "test" mini (usually 8 hours or more trying to get it work). Its such a simple scheme and I think it worked out well. Hope you all like him!




I am very proud of my freehand on the Deathwing badge!

Finally the other two primed and "washed" Termies waiting to be finished.


And there you go. Hope you like it and thanks for looking!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Less is often more, great scheme and awesome free hand!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie, I panicked when I saw the first picture, but you painted them up beautifully. I'll be following this thread closely!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Coming along nicely Mr Malevolent!!
:wink:


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Excellent. Have some rep for that.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with the others man! I was skeptical from the jump, but your paint work and conversions are very nice. Look forward to seeing more of these guys!


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

@*Moriouce*: Thank you!

@*Minizke1*: Well thank you very much! I'm glad you really enjoy them as much as I do. 

@*zxyogi*: Thank you so much my friend, keeping me motivated as always. 

@*Alexious*: Thank you very much for the rep!

@*Midge913*: Thank you so much for the kind words. That means a lot coming from you and I hope I wont disappoint in the future!

*Mini-update*

So I decided to replace Degore's armament from twin Lightning Claws to.... Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield. I figured a 3+ Invulnerable Save and a nice selection of Strength 8 "stun" hits was a smarter choice. I kind of wanted him to be a thorn in the opponents side and without Eternal Warrior he would die a very fast death. His pose has seemed to become a bit static but I figure I'd rather have him be static and be a thorn, then to be dynamic and be dead as soon as he starts to fight an enemy squad (*cough* Power Fist *cough* *cough* 5+ Invulnerable *cough*). Oh and I also started the candles on his back and on a squad Sergeant. I will definitely be GSing some melting wax later. Hope you like....





Thanks again for looking and C&C is always welcome!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think the idea of candles on the back is definitely an interesting one. I am keen to see how it turns out.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I remember my uncle doing a conversion with an ogryn to put actual hairs on its head a LONG time ago, maybe you could try a conversion similar to that to give the candles wicks? Simply a suggestion, I don't know the implications of that technique.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

ARGH! you make me want to pull out my old army  but alas poor belial shall not see the light of day again, stupid schools league lists practice.......

REP+++++++++++++++++++++++++

loving it!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Like the dirty white scheme rather than the usual bone scheme, they're looking damn good!

I was the same as the others with teh first few pics, but you've done the Deathwing proud!

Subscribing as I have 6 of my mate's deathwing to paint up before January, so I'll be using this as place for inspiration!

+ Rep!


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

@*Midge913*: Thanks! 

@*Minizke1*: A very interesting suggestion. Actually the other day I found a site that sells scale resin candles for pretty cheap HERE. If I can acquire the money I'll try to get some instead.

@*dandan1350*: I feel your pain with wanting to pull the old armies back out, I'm also working on bringing back my World Eaters! Thank you for the kind words.

@*Grins1878*: Wow! I'm uber glad I inspired you. Thank you, it means so much to me!


*Update*

Finished Apothecary Lemorak. What a pain in the ass he was! When I primed him, a few certain armour joints would not dry at all and made it almost impossible for me to get the white to work. Also the Devlan Mud wash seemed to just soak right into the white, making the edges and joins super ultra dark. It was an uphill battle for a few days with him but I managed to wrangle it back to a nice state. 

Front


Back


Narthecium/Reductor


Shoulder


Hope you guys like him!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the others was a t taken back when I first saw the models you where working with but you have done a great job taking them and making them some really good looking minis. I like both the lightening claws and TH/SS version, I would almost suggest using magnets so you could swap them out. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll be the twentieth person to say that I was pretty sceptical when I saw those first few pics, but I had faith... and boy was it rewarded. You've done some great work with those minis and your free-hand is the icing on teh cake. 

I must admit I'm a little sad that your 'Balial' now has a thunderhammer instead of those awesome claws, but I'm looking forward to seeing how he pans out!

+REP

Rev


----------

